# Hilarious golden video!



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Someone posted this on my facebook and it's my favourite video ever! So cute!  Definitely worth a watch for all golden owners


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Silly doggie, that's so funny!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

very funny! I wish mine would howl. They seem to have no wolf left in them, LOL. :uhoh:


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Soooo funny!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

That is funny.  Thank God Theo doesn't do that... I live on a boulevard across NYC and we hear ambulances & firefighter vehicles all the time. I'd go crazy.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

This is too funny !!!!
Love it


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Too cute.

Funny thing is that while I was playing the video, Brisby started howling with the dog on the video in the same wasy!! LOL!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I played the video, and all five of mine ran to the door barking to see the coyote outside!! No brains. It is such a cute video.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Deaglan jumped up from a deep post breakfast sleep. A couple of woofs.
That pup has it's own wah-wah pedal.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Loved this! My cat became pretty accustomed to Hannah's alert barks that he slept through this - - twice!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy woke up out of a sound sleep....."Who is that"!


----------

